# Long Reef - Sunday Morning



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there any body keen to head out Sunday Morning?


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

So any takers?


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

Not sure how early you are planning on going, I have to pick up someone from the airport in the morning so I couldnt make it till say 10am


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking to leave shore at around 5.


----------

